# First oil change



## michaelj05 (Sep 17, 2019)

I just picked up a new 2019 Arteon a few weeks ago. The build date was 8/2018...the car must have been sitting at the port for a long time, waiting for the Arteon to be approved for sale in the U.S.

I have 1,000 miles on the car. The “you need maintenance in 30 days” warnings have already started to come on.

I asked the dealer, and they said there is no need to change the oil early, even with the 8/2018 build date. They said I can take it in at 10K per the service schedule.

Thoughts?


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

michaelj05 said:


> I just picked up a new 2019 Arteon a few weeks ago. The build date was 8/2018...the car must have been sitting at the port for a long time, waiting for the Arteon to be approved for sale in the U.S.
> 
> I have 1,000 miles on the car. The “you need maintenance in 30 days” warnings have already started to come on.
> 
> ...


I'm in the same boat as you but in a 2019 GTI with a build date of 11/23/2018 at 2k miles. I've always understood that the oil needs to be changed at 10k miles OR every 365 days. 

I'm changing my oil myself. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

Part of the PDI [Pre Delivery Inspection] is to reset the service indicator so there are no issues like this. At least it's part of the BMW and Mercedes protocol. I would call VW customers assistance center and get the official word. Have it in writing that it's OK to drive the car. 

If they said the oil service was not needed AND you plan on keeping the car, I would change it no matter what the cost was.


----------



## michaelj05 (Sep 17, 2019)

quailallstar said:


> I'm in the same boat as you but in a 2019 GTI with a build date of 11/23/2018 at 2k miles. I've always understood that the oil needs to be changed at 10k miles OR every 365 days.


That’s where it gets confusing. The VW service schedule says 10k miles or 1 year *from the vehicle in-service date*, whichever occurs first. My vehicle was put into service when I bought it in October 2019, so the clock just started ticking a few weeks ago.

But here’s another way to look at it. The car was driven before I bought it. When I showed up at the dealership the day I bought it, the car had 104 miles on it. Other people had test driven the car. So why does the clock start ticking when I *bought* it, if the car was first driven back in May 2019 when it arrived on the dealer’s lot?

I guess the big questions in my mind are:

1) Should we count the time between when the engine was filled with oil at the factory in August 2018, and the time the car was first driven in May 2019? Does oil in an unused engine break down? 

2) Is there any good reason *not* to count the time from May 2019 to October 2019, while the car was in the dealer’s possession? According to the VW service schedule, that time shouldn’t be counted. But I don’t agree with that...because the car was being driven (albeit infrequently and for short distances). I understand why VW doesn’t want to count it, because it’s a lot easier to tell a consumer 1 year from when you bought the car than saying 1 year from when the car was first driven...

All this being said, I’m probably going to change my oil soon, just in case.


----------



## garryt (Dec 22, 2016)

the oil won't break down when it's not in use.


----------



## garryt (Dec 22, 2016)

but, if you have it in print somewhere that it needs changed every 365 days then get pushing them:thumbup:


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

I've worked at a dealership for at least 30 years. I can assure you, the first 104 miles were not nice. Certainly not to the oil.

Does the oil break down when not in use? With all the cold starts and the raw gas that is sitting in the oil, I would think you're not doing the oil any favors.

Unless the dealership is paying for it, just do the oil service. If they are suppose to pay and they are not, take it up with VWofA. They are the ones that will take care of the bill and would be the ones that would refuse the claim.


----------



## Skynie (Jan 3, 2020)

*Oil change*

Full synthetic oil should be replaced once after traveling 8000-10000 kilometers, semi-synthetic oil should be replaced after 5000-8000 kilometers, and mineral oil should not exceed 5000 kilometers


----------

